
McMansion: critic of an house in Montana - galfarragem
http://mcmansionhell.com/post/163219529821/50-states-of-mcmansion-hell-ravalli-county
======
galfarragem
While I understand/agree with most critics, some sound naif but it's
understandable taking in consideration her age (architects use to age well).
My take on her critic (first image only):

[http://imgur.com/a/cHpor](http://imgur.com/a/cHpor)

How to criticize architecture? Start by thinking that architectural theory is
based on values. An example: it's widespread in society that pretending is a
bad direction, so using cheap materials pretending that are the real ones in
order to mimetize certain styles is seen as ridiculous.

By the other hand you should avoid to criticize based on your personal taste
and diving in the subjectivity. E.g:

[http://imgur.com/a/UNTuC](http://imgur.com/a/UNTuC)

~~~
eesmith
Your criticism comes across as if you are only evaluating that one posting in
a vacuum.

She has written essays on the value basis of architecture theory, like "MMH
Does Architectural Theory Part 5: Empiricism & The Picturesque (Conclusion)"
at [http://mcmansionhell.com/post/161514422581/mmh-does-
architec...](http://mcmansionhell.com/post/161514422581/mmh-does-
architectural-theory-part-5-empiricism) . The second and third paragraphs are:
"The architectural theory we’ve known and loved so far revolved around a
Platonic concept of absolute harmony, or innate beauty, a concept the
Renaissance tied to proportions in architecture. / However, what if it’s not
proportions in architecture that make architecture beautiful? What if beauty
really is relative? What if there’s more to great architecture than beauty
alone?"

She has also written essays about the technical evolution of house designs,
like the essay previous to this Montana one, titled "Looking Around:
Transitional Plans", which is "about the detached houses that marked the
period when the railroads were just beginning to expand, and resources started
reaching more and more remote locations."
[http://mcmansionhell.com/post/163076545466/looking-around-
tr...](http://mcmansionhell.com/post/163076545466/looking-around-transitional-
plans)

Fundamentally, the blog describes itself as "If you love to hate the ugly
houses that became ubiquitous before (and after) the bubble burst you've come
to the right place." Her fans (including me) are people who like her criticism
style, which mixes both general architectural theory and her personal taste
and subjectivity.

